# Mission Accomplished



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What a season ! Ferrari outclassed the rest of the field.

11 wins in 17 starts.










Imperatore did it again


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Everybody else has got a lot of work to do.

Let's hope BMW.Williams takes a big step forward.


----------

